# raleigh twenty



## Dirtyhanz (22 Aug 2014)

So excited just bought a raliegh twenty pick it up tomorrow the pictures look great looks like of to the bike shop for New tyres and tubes when I pick it up will post photos


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2014)

see this is why cycle chat is a good forum @Dirtyhanz is excited about a Raliegh Twenty of all things and he is happy to tell the world , and we are all happy for him .

Cycling and bikes shouldnt just be about the latest and fastest machine it should be about enjoying the machine and activity .

cant wait for the pics


----------



## raleighnut (23 Aug 2014)

Its the 'something different' factor. Since buying the Trike I've had more people ask me about it than any of my other bikes, just wait til I get the Electric front wheel kit. Delivery expected around the end of the month.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (23 Aug 2014)




----------



## Dirtyhanz (23 Aug 2014)

I think it's been out side once and them left standing in someones shed since 1976 well that's the date on the hub just tyres and tubes everything else is perfect and only cost 40 pounds


----------



## midlife (23 Aug 2014)

Wooo Hooo That pic takes me back over 30 years  In the very desirable "Coffee" colour as well. One of Raleigh's easiest colours to touch up as well as looking good when the sun shines  Alloy Pletcher bike rack too.

Please throw away that reflector thing in the front wheel, distracts from a classic.

Is there a frame number on it,I'd plump for 1977

Shaun


----------



## midlife (23 Aug 2014)

oooops someone was writing the same time as me 

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (23 Aug 2014)

Dirtyhanz said:


> I think it's been out side once and them left standing in someones shed since 1976 well that's the date on the hub just tyres and tubes everything else is perfect and only cost 40 pounds


That looks about mint, whats next for it, JoGLE attempt, C2C. You've gotta do summat with it now.
EDIT - Midlife's right bin the reflector asap, tassles would look good though.  I'm after some fer the trike.


----------



## yello (23 Aug 2014)

Sweet.

I had a Raleigh Twenty when I was 11. I used to do my paper round on it. And go up to the shopping mall. And down to skateboard bowl. Even up in the hills at the back of our place. It didn't handle particularly well on gravel roads but I loved it none-the-less.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (23 Aug 2014)

Reflector gone thank you loved it


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2014)

@Dirtyhanz that looks great


----------



## Cycleops (23 Aug 2014)

Didn't someone on here do a complete resto on one of these? Quite recently I think. It was also marketed as a Phillips and a Dawes I seem to remember.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Didn't someone on here do a complete resto on one of these? Quite recently I think. It was also marketed as a Phillips and a Dawes I seem to remember.



I did a resto on a Dawes Kingpin, similar looking bike but different make. 






@Dirtyhanz That Twenty Looks ACE! I take it you have seen this site? http://raleightwenty.webs.com/


----------



## Dirtyhanz (23 Aug 2014)

Hi your kingpin looks amazing love the pump need to find one that's not going for silly money 
That web site is excellent I have been looking for a twenty to do up for ages when this one came up on eBay one street away from me I thought it would be a bit rough it was such a low price there is no work to do on the bike apart from New tyres and tubes so I am still looking for another one I would like to do what Sheldon Brown did to his but this one is just to nice and original to mess with just got to get out and ride it


----------



## Saluki (24 Aug 2014)

Dirtyhanz said:


> View attachment 54157


That's identical to the one I got for my 11th birthday. Even the pedals are the same.
Nowadays I think that they are a classic bike. When I was 11 and had worked in my Dad's shop on every Saturday for 6 months so that I could have a 'racer' for my birthday, I was distinctly underwhelmed.

Happy riding


----------



## midlife (24 Aug 2014)

Ride it  

We sold a shed load in the 70's.........OK, I worked in a bike shop with a racing background but we knew which side our bread was buttered  we always got the buyers to ride the bikes they wanted to buy, there were not a lot of cars on the road so it was pretty safe. The Twenty / Shopper / Stowaway group rode really very well and after a ride round the block they were happy to buy 

The Grifter was a different story........

Shaun


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2014)

@Dirtyhanz if you want a do er upper I have a couple of spare Kingpin Frames and bits, and wheels if you want a project. Free if you collect them


----------



## Dirtyhanz (24 Aug 2014)

Hi Carlp would love one thanks where are you do quit fancy doing one them


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2014)

Dirtyhanz said:


> Hi Carlp would love one thanks where are you do quit fancy doing one them


The bikes are in Bicester, Oxfordshire , ideally I want some one to take both of them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Aug 2014)

That's fab! I'm loving my BSA shopper, the Twenty is a better ride I bet too.
There is huge joy in riding something different as said up thread, all these old girls are worth saving and using.

If it's a Sturmy hub it should have a date stamped on it.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2014)

Oh I forgot, @Dirtyhanz you could have a little read of this. http://dawesbikekingpin.blogspot.co.uk/ and this http://www.bicyclehub.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=116


----------



## Dirtyhanz (24 Aug 2014)

Hi CarlP would love them frames but sorry just to far fore me thankyou for the offer you should put them on the site see of any body would like them I am sure there would be takers will now start looking out for one closer to me they sound like they ate really well made.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2014)

Dirtyhanz said:


> Hi CarlP would love them frames but sorry just to far fore me thankyou for the offer you should put them on the site see of any body would like them I am sure there would be takers will now start looking out for one closer to me they sound like they ate really well made.



I have and someone has bagsied them, but I need to get a quote for posting, which frankly is a pain, i'd rather someone collected them.Having said that I'm considering keeping one of them to make a BMX type bike out of it. 

Some seem to think the the Kingpin is a better built bike then the Twenty, I don't know about that, but they don't seem to have the fan base of the Twenty. 

I would like to find a group of Twenty / Kingpin owners to go on a ride with.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I have and someone has bagsied them, but I need to get a quote for posting, which frankly is a pain, i'd rather someone collected them.Having said that I'm considering keeping one of them to make a BMX type bike out of it.
> 
> Some seem to think the the Kingpin is a better built bike then the Twenty, I don't know about that, but they don't seem to have the fan base of the Twenty.
> 
> I would like to find a group of Twenty / Kingpin owners to go on a ride with.


@CarlP i have used senditnow.com for shipping bikes very good value and reliable


----------



## Batgirl (24 Aug 2014)

Dirtyhanz said:


> I think it's been out side once and them left standing in someones shed since 1976 well that's the date on the hub just tyres and tubes everything else is perfect and only cost 40 pounds



wow what a great purchase! You are all getting the retro / vintage / shabby chic side of me very excited!


----------



## Dirtyhanz (24 Aug 2014)

I would love to do a ride with a few kingpins and twentys imagine the looks you would get especially off the roadies. 
I think the quality of build of the kingpin dose seem to be better from what I have I read I have just finished a restoration on a moulton and that seems to be about the same as the twenty The moulton was from 1964 and the twenty from 76


----------



## Batgirl (24 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Oh I forgot, @Dirtyhanz you could have a little read of this. http://dawesbikekingpin.blogspot.co.uk/ and this http://www.bicyclehub.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=116


The blog (first) link doesn't work?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> The blog (first) link doesn't work?



http://daweskingpinbike.blogspot.co.uk/

Try this.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (25 Aug 2014)

Both links work for me thanks great info on the bike will definitely looking at getting one


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Didn't someone on here do a complete resto on one of these? Quite recently I think. It was also marketed as a Phillips and a Dawes I seem to remember.




i think that would be me 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/restoration-twenty.148038/#post-2888250


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

Thanks  sorry maybe it was my dodgy net or something..


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Aug 2014)

I think we need to have 20 incher bike ride with @Fab Foodie and @roadrash and who else has a classic 20 incher?


----------



## Dirtyhanz (25 Aug 2014)

Yes yes yes I am up for it just where and when


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I think we need to have 20 incher bike ride with @Fab Foodie and @roadrash and who else has a classic 20 incher?


I hope it's a short slow ride ....


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Aug 2014)

Well, we don't want to strain ourselves do we?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Well, we don't want to strain ourselves do we?


Just a nip down the shops then - for a loaf of Sunblest ....


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Aug 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just a nip down the shops then - for a loaf of Sunblest ....



And a bottle of Cresta


----------



## roadrash (26 Aug 2014)

and then off to the pub for a pint of double diamond


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> And a bottle of Cresta


----------



## clid61 (26 Aug 2014)

Dirtyhanz said:


> Hi your kingpin looks amazing love the pump need to find one that's not going for silly money
> That web site is excellent I have been looking for a twenty to do up for ages when this one came up on eBay one street away from me I thought it would be a bit rough it was such a low price there is no work to do on the bike apart from New tyres and tubes so I am still looking for another one I would like to do what Sheldon Brown did to his but this one is just to nice and original to mess with just got to get out and ride it


Got apump off a raleigh stowaway ,its white , pay the post and you can have it


----------



## byegad (26 Aug 2014)

My then wife and I had Shoppers in the 1970s. I rode mine a lot and fitted the largest rear sprocket I could get. Living in Durham City at that time the effect on climbing the hills was well worth it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> And a bottle of Cresta


 We might have to be careful with the Cresta, it probably contains several chemicals banned on the UCI doping list ....


----------



## GarryG (5 Sep 2014)

Just bought one of these up on ebay this evening for all of £12.50, what are they like for getting hold of parts?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2014)

GarryG said:


> Just bought one of these up on ebay this evening for all of £12.50, what are they like for getting hold of parts?



A twenty? Loads of parts on-line, and look on the twenty site. http://raleightwenty.webs.com/ £12.50 is a bargain? What does it need? Any pics?


----------



## GarryG (6 Sep 2014)

Here is the listing... http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161408096952&globalID=EBAY-GB&alt=web


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Sep 2014)

GarryG said:


> Here is the listing... http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161408096952&globalID=EBAY-GB&alt=web



It looks like its all there, looking at the photos the saddle might need replacing, there's NOS on the bay of e http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-S...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2a421530c6

Enjoy.


----------



## GarryG (6 Sep 2014)

looks like the handle bar clamp has a bit too, just seen a set for £12.50 on ebay .


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2014)

you would be suprised just how well that chrome will clean up.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Sep 2014)

A handlebar clamp for the same price as the bike! Bike looks in good order.


----------



## GarryG (6 Sep 2014)

That's what I was thinking, just waiting for an email back from the seller, so I can collect it.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Sep 2014)

I think most of that will clean up very well, I'd be interested to see what the bell is like, it might be one of those shop branded ones. The chrome will clean up well with some Autosol or other chrome cleaner and very fine wire wool.


----------



## GarryG (6 Sep 2014)

Will get some pics up in a bit, have just collected it, a fair bit of top rust, but we'll give it a wash down and see.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (6 Sep 2014)

That looks great for 12.50 you just can not go wrong I have just put a new chain on mine and New tyres and tubes and it just rides lovely they are great little bikes I will be using mine to go to shops and the library the local not so nice won't even give it a second look unless there mum wants a blke lol


----------



## GarryG (6 Sep 2014)

Here are a few pics...


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2014)

oohh damn this thread....ive only accidently (on purpose) gone and bought another , pick it up on monday


----------



## Dirtyhanz (6 Sep 2014)

Photos please I think we will have to ask mods for a twenty inch wheel section these bikes are just so good can not believe how much fun you can have on a 40 pound this and my moulton are now my favorite bikes. Love them


----------



## GarryG (6 Sep 2014)

I've been banned from buying any more, when the Raleigh Twenty was discovered, as yesterday I also collected a 1930's Elswick Hopper Ladies three speed and the week before a 1940's Hercules men's three speed. Need to get them in gwo and decide what stays and what goes.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2014)

this one

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/restoration-twenty.148038/

has been sold ,
i still have a kingpin and another twenty(what mrs RR doesnt know cant hurt her) ..........can it , .........please tell me it cant..............


----------



## GarryG (7 Sep 2014)

Had a good look at it today, need to think about this one, otherwise it may turn into a money pit.

So far...

The wheels are badly pitted and could do with replacing, both tyres are perished, saddle needs replacing, pedals need replacing, brake blocks are perished. 

So it's quickly adding up. 

I'll probably get linched for this next comment ;-) . The twenty I have has 20 X 1 3/8 tyres/wheels, I just so happen to have a bmx doing nothing in the shed, would the 20 X 1.75 wheels fit? The only thing is they are mag wheels.


----------



## GarryG (7 Sep 2014)

After a quick clean up and a temporary saddle...


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2014)

looking good


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Sep 2014)

That looks better already.


----------



## GarryG (7 Sep 2014)

Is eBay my best bet for a couple of tyres?


----------



## GarryG (7 Sep 2014)

Is it to restore roadrash?


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2014)

it is , but not to original like the last one , something a little different this time i think


----------



## GarryG (7 Sep 2014)

A friend of mine is looking at getting one sprayed kawasaki green, bmx mag wheels and matt black bars, stem and seat post.


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2014)

GarryG said:


> Is eBay my best bet for a couple of tyres?



be sure you know what youre ordering 
their is 451 and 500, both are listed as 20 inch on many sites but are not the same size ,its worth reading the sticky about tyre sizes on the twenty site
http://raleightwenty.webs.com/


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> it is , but not to original like the last one , something a little different this time i think



This ones a folder , im thinking rear _derailleur_ and drop bars


----------



## GarryG (8 Sep 2014)

What do you think of these for the Twenty?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231316898504?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2014)

You looked at the modded Twenty on Sheldons site?


----------



## GarryG (8 Sep 2014)

Yes, looks interesting, not to sure on the handlebars though.


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2014)

GarryG said:


> What do you think of these for the Twenty?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231316898504?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


the grips look similar to what i used , that saddle , well lets just say its down to personal choice, not what i would use but if its what you want, after al,l its your bike.unless your doing a sympathetic restoration , go with what ever floats your boat,


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2014)

just picked it up , date on rear hub says 12-79, and its complete with rear child seat from the 70s (but not for long) brookes saddle is in good condition complete with little spanner bag , tyres are also in suprisingly good condition, its gone straight in the shed for now, i have an appointment with a spinal surgeon later , so it will have to wait for a clean up.


----------



## GarryG (8 Sep 2014)

Not seen one of those child seats in a while.


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2014)

GarryG said:


> Not seen one of those child seats in a while.



its got to go , i have a pletcher rack waiting in the shed


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2014)

the guy who sold it has an exceptionally good condition stowaway for sale .......hmm.... must resist.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> just picked it up , date on rear hub says 12-79, and its complete with rear child seat from the 70s (but not for long) brookes saddle is in good condition complete with little spanner bag , tyres are also in suprisingly good condition, its gone straight in the shed for now, i have an appointment with a spinal surgeon later , so it will have to wait for a clean up.
> 
> View attachment 55550



How much was that little darlin' ?


----------



## Profpointy (8 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> the guy who sold it has an exceptionally good condition stowaway for sale .......hmm.... must resist.


 

I had a Raleigh stowaway as a kid. It was a ghastly thing as I huffed and puffed failing to drag its astonishing weight along, looking enviously at my pals on their "racers" - with their 5 (or even 10) speeds, Weinman brakes which actually worked and half the weight. It was part of growing up learning that my Dad's recommendations (eg the raleigh) were usually complete bollocks. When it got nicked I bought a knackered old pub bike, drop bars with flat-bar brakes and still 3 speed and it was immeasurably superior to the Stowaway


----------



## GarryG (8 Sep 2014)

Just spotted this one locally, need to finish a project before I get another. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321510894834&globalID=EBAY-GB&alt=web


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2014)

CarlP said:


> How much was that little darlin' ?



all he wanted was £50 . in good condition too and was a nice light green colour not the usual dark green

but it was too nice to canabalise it like im going to do to this one


----------



## GarryG (10 Sep 2014)

Saddle, grips and brake blocks ordered, hoping they come by Saturday, when I collect the Whitewall tyres. 

Then for the test ride.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (10 Sep 2014)

I was amazed how well mine rides very smooth gears all work brakes work nice for a thirty year old Bike they are much better than I thought it would be


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2014)

me in wigan ,@GarryG in warrington and @Dirtyhanz in cheshire,. I wonder if we can get @CarlP and @Fab Foodie to come .......oop north ....for a group ride


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> me in wigan ,@GarryG in warrington and @Dirtyhanz in cheshire,. I wonder if we can get @CarlP and @Fab Foodie to come .......oop north ....for a group ride



In principle, subjects availability if everyone else is, I'd be up for it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2014)

CarlP said:


> In principle, subjects availability if everyone else is, I'd be up for it.


Me too!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2014)

It looks like we could potentially have a goer then.


----------



## GarryG (10 Sep 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (10 Sep 2014)

Me too


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2014)

Where is Wigan & Warrington? Is it where people say "eh up, chuck" and wear flat caps?


----------



## GarryG (10 Sep 2014)

Warrington is about half way between Liverpool and Manchester, Wigan is about another 15 miles up the road.

From when I worked there. Flat caps and Wigan, that's about right.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2014)

Wigan is about 152 miles from where I live, and a bit further, 171 ish for @Fab Foodie


----------



## GarryG (10 Sep 2014)

That'll be a long ride on a twenty! ;-)


----------



## GarryG (10 Sep 2014)

Anyone know the best way to clean up the rack on the back of a twenty, looks like it's some sort of alloy?


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2014)

GarryG said:


> Anyone know the best way to clean up the rack on the back of a twenty, looks like it's some sort of alloy?



I've got three of these, one on the Kingpin and two spares, I used very fine wire wool and GT 85.


----------



## GarryG (10 Sep 2014)

Thanks, I'll give that a go.


----------



## GarryG (13 Sep 2014)

All parts are here, just need to find time to fit them.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Sep 2014)

GarryG said:


> All parts are here, just need to find time to fit them.


Make time then (you know you want to) and as for the rack (and any whitish aluminium) I'd use scotchbright (or any green scourer) and washing up liquid, then either oil for a dull finish or Solvol for a shiny one.


----------



## Bodhbh (15 Sep 2014)

They're great aren't they! Totally got the bug and signed up to the Twenty forums and FB page.

I got one for 40quid - turned out it wasn't a great buy as a few things wrong with it (pinging spokes, faulty hub). Got another for 20quid for spares and sorted the first and added a few bits that were kicking about (koolstop pads, mary bars, nitto stem, charge saddle, pedals). Only other replacement was the tyres and long seatpost. It's obviously not a restoration jobs as such, just a functional knockabout that won't attract magpies. I may change the fork and add a proper headset soon, but that's it as out of money and want something I can leave outside the shops:


----------



## Dirtyhanz (15 Sep 2014)

I love the colour looks great


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2014)

looking good @Bodhbh


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Sep 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> They're great aren't they! Totally got the bug and signed up to the Twenty forums* and FB page.*
> 
> I got one for 40quid - turned out it wasn't a great buy as a few things wrong with it (pinging spokes, faulty hub). Got another for 20quid for spares and sorted the first and added a few bits that were kicking about (koolstop pads, mary bars, nitto stem, charge saddle, pedals). Only other replacement was the tyres and long seatpost. It's obviously not a restoration jobs as such, just a functional knockabout that won't attract magpies. I may change the fork and add a proper headset soon, but that's it as out of money and want something I can leave outside the shops:



I just signed up for that, some interesting looking bikes on there.

Yours looks ACE.


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Sep 2014)

Thanks! It's worth joining that and having a nose.  There's alsorts of wierd and wonderful builds - off-road, TT, 24" wheel conversions, faithful refurbs.


----------



## roadrash (6 Oct 2014)

ive just changed rear sprocket from 16 teeth to 20 teeth, much better but should have probably gone with 18 , oh well i will try it for a while , no hardship to swap for 18 if i decide to.


----------



## Swifty (12 Oct 2014)

Have recently come across a bsa twenty 1969 on hub not in very good nick but think it may be worth buying I know nothing about these so any help would be of use


----------



## roadrash (12 Oct 2014)

what do you want to know???

have a look here
http://raleightwenty.webs.com/


----------



## Swifty (12 Oct 2014)

Never realised they were so liked might buy the one I've seen now did raleigh own bsa and are all the parts interchangeable?


----------



## roadrash (12 Oct 2014)

the raleigh twenty, bsa twenty philips twenty and various others including the raleigh stowaway , are all basically the same bike with interchanable parts ,
be aware that raleigh bottom brackets are a different width to most other makes and the threads are also different being 26 tpi instead of the usual 24 tpi, 
overall the bikes are great fun and easy to maintain and have quite a following


----------



## Swifty (12 Oct 2014)

Thanks for that info will have a good look at it over the next couple of days and probably make an offer will post pics if I get it


----------



## Dirtyhanz (13 Oct 2014)

Hi swifty
You can not go wrong on these bikes great fun really easy to fix and play around with I love mind just don't be to worried about a little bit of rust you will find most of it will clean of my one was filthy when I got it it had just sat in a shed for 30 years a quick clean new tyres and tubes and it is just like a new Bike great fun just got to get out and ride them go for it


----------



## voyager (13 Oct 2014)

I now have about 5 ( in total ) 20" shoppers in various guises, This one came along and the mudguards were cannibalised for my trike and the rest of the bike looked sorry for itself in the garage , since then It has had a respray and a face lift , still with 3 speed and front dynahub it rides nicely in a sporty way .
This one may have to go as I have run out of space 






regards emma


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2014)

voyager said:


> I now have about 5 ( in total ) 20" shoppers in various guises, This one came along and the mudguards were cannibalised for my trike and the rest of the bike looked sorry for itself in the garage , since then It has had a respray and a face lift , still with 3 speed and front dynahub it rides nicely in a sporty way .
> This one may have to go as I have run out of space
> View attachment 59037
> 
> ...



I like that, and what you've done with the rear light.


----------



## voyager (14 Oct 2014)

Thanks Carl
The rear light is on a flat plate bracket and after a little trimming fitted nicely above the rear brake .
It still has the original steel rims but we found some smooth black "racing tyres " to compliment the image (. 28 hole alloy rims are a little rare )


We do a lot of caravanning and the need for a couple of folding Sports bikes lead us to rebuild these.

One is a genuine Stowaway but the other is a polish clone but both ride well .
The Raleigh is a 12 speed with thin alloy 36h rims and durano 1.1 " tyres , its fitted with a 49/40 double chainset and 14-28 rear freewheel Shimano bar end changers complete the image The front changer was a little fiddly to fit but with a little patience and a noodle the cable pull goes under the bottom bracket on a small bar extension .

The other one is 3 speed folder with alloy rims and 1.95" tyres both roll well and are used when we go caravanning .
The range of gears are adequate on both for general riding around and are more useful than the bikes in their original guise .
The hardest part was making the handlebar stems these are made from a selection of goosenecks welded together to get a sensible riding position ., We are just waiting for another Raleigh folding frame to come along so we can transfer the bits over .




picture uploader

One of the other Folders, another Polish clone was given to me by my father in law who has at 84 given up cycling , That is featured in a thread in the ( Special interests ) folding bike section that has undergone a similar transformation and is now an electric folding shopper .

regards emma


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2014)

voyager said:


> Thanks Carl
> The rear light is on a flat plate bracket and after a little trimming fitted nicely above the rear brake .
> It still has the original steel rims but we found some smooth black "racing tyres " to compliment the image (. 28 hole alloy rims are a little rare )
> 
> ...


They look FAB, and great fun. I must get myself another one!


----------



## Swifty (14 Oct 2014)

Have found a little sort of junkyard not too far away from where I live had a little look around today and he has 5 different shopper type bikes raleigh Phillips royal Enfield all in different condition he also has about 4 prewar bikes Humber raleigh and lots of bits have just bought an old racing bike which I will post on the vintage forum


----------



## GarryG (17 Oct 2014)

Bit of a strange one, probably not possible, but I'll ask anyway. 

Anyone know if I could get my heron chainset off of the twenty and fit it to a road frame to make a custom single speed?

A bit mad but thought I'd ask!


----------



## Cycleops (17 Oct 2014)

GarryG said:


> Bit of a strange one, probably not possible, but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> Anyone know if I could get my heron chainset off of the twenty and fit it to a road frame to make a custom single speed?
> 
> A bit mad but thought I'd ask!


I'd have thought the BB might be the same width, just check, then it's a straight forward swap.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Oct 2014)

voyager said:


> I now have about 5 ( in total ) 20" shoppers in various guises,
> View attachment 59037
> 
> 
> regards emma


Is there a treatment for this condition?


----------



## voyager (17 Oct 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Is there a treatment for this condition?



I hope so , I need to sell a couple of them or I will be needing a bigger workshop to store them .
I intend to keep the 3 folders( racing and the e-shopper ) and sell the green Raleigh and the silver folder with a back pedal brake 

regards emma


----------



## GarryG (17 Oct 2014)

Interesting, may have to fit it to the Raleigh winner frame


----------



## GarryG (19 Oct 2014)

Have discovered my shed is rotting away, so it's time to have a clear out, until I get another one, will only be keeping my mountain bike and '38 Hercules. Everything else has to go, including the Raleigh twenty, which is in parts, so selling all parts if any of you guys are interested in parts or will sell all twenty parts as a lot, including two new white wall tyres.

Will give it a day or so, then I'll list it on the bay.


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2014)

OH dear , it seems ive just bought another one, ................it was an accident .... honest......going to pick it up tomorrow

think i may need a bigger workshop (i hope mrs RR. is out tomorrow)


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2014)

And here it is @CarlP , @Dirtyhanz , @Fab Foodie , @GarryG , pics as it is when i picked it up , in pretty good condition too this one for the princely sum of....... £29.01







im sure these pics was the right way up


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2014)

roadrash said:


> And here it is @CarlP , @Dirtyhanz , @Fab Foodie , @GarryG , pics as it is when i picked it up , in pretty good condition too this one for the princely sum of....... £29.01
> 
> View attachment 60051
> View attachment 60052
> ...



Bargain!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Oct 2014)

roadrash said:


> And here it is @CarlP , @Dirtyhanz , @Fab Foodie , @GarryG , pics as it is when i picked it up , in pretty good condition too this one for the princely sum of....... £29.01
> 
> View attachment 60051
> View attachment 60052
> ...



Loving the bright green colour scheme!
Bargain, enjoy. :-)


----------



## Dirtyhanz (26 Oct 2014)

That looks fab love the colour great bargain


----------



## Bodhbh (27 Oct 2014)

That's in good nick for 30 quid.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2014)

midlife said:


> We sold a shed load in the 70's.........OK, I worked in a bike shop with a racing background but we knew which side our bread was buttered  we always got the buyers to ride the bikes they wanted to buy, there were not a lot of cars on the road so it was pretty safe.
> 
> Shaun



Not a lot of cars on the road in the 70s? Where were you?

Interesting that you say they are good to ride - never really ridden one but the gfriend bought one a few years ago for £12.50 then left it in the rain to rust.

I never really liked the look of that saddle. Is it remotely ergonomic/comfortable?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Oct 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> I never really liked the look of that saddle. Is it remotely ergonomic/comfortable?



If its any thing like mine its a fecking horror of a saddle! My aunt and uncle bought me Brooks B17 for my birthday last week so I'm going to fir that soon, and change the the grips. I might bling the bike up a bit. I know, extravagant, the saddle probably cost more than my bike is worth, but that is just the way a I roll.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Be careful with the Brooks. I have the feeling that many folks use the R20 as a pub etc bike, using the reasoning that it is relatively thief proof, but in London of course Brooks saddles are a thief magnet.
EDITED FOR TYPO


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> Not a lot of cars on the road in the 70s? Where were you?


There were nearly half the cars on the road in 1970 than there are today.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2014)

Saw this rather nice Raleigh Wayfarer on the bay £40. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-raleigh-shopper-bike-/251691749437?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:GB:1120


----------



## Dirtyhanz (28 Oct 2014)

Oh no why did you have to show me that I just live down the road from it. Can you have to many bikes and how much is a divorce


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2014)

i think the bike may be cheaaper than a divorce, remember this..... its easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2014)

just had a look at sellers other items , he has another one, also £40


----------



## Cycleops (28 Oct 2014)

I suspect there is a untapped reservoir of these bikes. They get bought ostensibly for shopping, used a few times and then chucked in the garage. Shame, but great for bargain hunters!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Oct 2014)

roadrash said:


> just had a look at sellers other items , he has another one, also £40


Stop! Just stop.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Oct 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I suspect there is a untapped reservoir of these bikes. They get bought ostensibly for shopping, used a few times and then chucked in the garage. Shame, but great for bargain hunters!



Probably true that, two of my ex mother in laws had one they never used! The fat cows prefered a broom stick.


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2014)

CarlP said:


> Probably true that, two of my ex mother in laws had one they never used! The fat cows prefered a broom stick.



two of.... bloody hell how many have you got are you collecting them


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Oct 2014)

roadrash said:


> two of.... bloody hell how many have you got are you collecting them



I'm not going to bother getting married again, I'm just going find a woman I don't like and buy her a house!


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2014)

just bought two new tyres for the twenty from @GarryG, very nice chap , thank you


----------



## GarryG (1 Nov 2014)

It was nice to meet someone face to face off of the forum too.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Dec 2014)

I've done some fettling on my Dawes Kingpin. I was bought a Brooks Saddle for my birthday and I had a saddle bag sitting around so I put them on the bike, In the saddle bag are an old traditional puncture kit, old style tyre levers and one of those dumb bell type multi spanners. 














I was wondering whether to change the handle bar grips.


----------



## roadrash (5 Dec 2014)

Looks nice, i think the grips still go well with the pedals , pump and whitewall tyres, i have a black b17, i think it will now go on the twenty


----------



## raleighnut (5 Dec 2014)

^^^^^ +1 the white grips are perfect, but I'd have gone for a B67 / Flyer rather than the B17.............(and a white saddle bag. like they had then)


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Dec 2014)

What strikes me most about these old bikes is the colours. The Raleigh and Dawes are just nice to look at. Here is a picture of the Moulton I saved earlier in the year from the scrap metal men. I had to build a new wheel (my first) for the rear and spent happy hours totally dismantling the SA hub and then rebuilding it with new pawl springs etc.

The bike is now with my mum and dad in the south west. Mum uses it every week to go shopping and, according to her, raises a lot of interest with random passers by!


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2014)

A friend of mine had one of those in the 70s...............with drops on. he let me have a spin.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Dec 2014)

raleighnut said:


> ^^^^^ +1 the white grips are perfect, but I'd have gone for a B67 / Flyer rather than the B17.............(and a white saddle bag. like they had then)



B67? Good greif no, they are fugly!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Dec 2014)

CarlP said:


> B67? Good greif no, they are fugly!


I've got one on my wish-list, its going on the trike.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Dec 2014)

raleighnut said:


> I've got one on my wish-list, its going on the trike.



I hope it's more comfortable than it looks! It looks like an instrument of torture to me!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2014)

CarlP said:


> I hope it's more comfortable than it looks! It looks like an instrument of torture to me!


Its only a B17 with springs, the top is the same.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Dec 2014)

I went for a 6 mile ride on it today, good fun and comfy saddle.


----------



## Swifty (2 Jan 2015)

Just bought a vindec badged as a royal enfield 1974 excellent condition seems to be well made cleaned up dead easy twist grip 3 speed works really well anybody had one of these?
.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2015)

Swifty said:


> Just bought a vindec badged as a royal enfield 1974 excellent condition seems to be well made cleaned up dead easy twist grip 3 speed works really well anybody had one of these?
> .



Not me! Got any photos of it ?


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2015)

i like em but dont own one .... we need pics


----------



## Swifty (4 Jan 2015)

Some pics of the royal enfield badged vindec


----------



## roadrash (4 Jan 2015)

Very nice , its good to see the original chaingaurd isnt bashed about as so many are. What are your plans for it


----------



## GarryG (4 Jan 2015)

Looks very tidy and original.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2015)

Nice, thanks for posting the photos. I think there is one of those in the charity shop up the road , I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Swifty (4 Jan 2015)

roadrash said:


> Very nice , its good to see the original chaingaurd isnt bashed about as so many are. What are your plans for it


Will probably put some new decals on it ride it for a while then sell it would love a real enfield revelation


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2015)

Oh well ,@CarlP ,@GarryG ,@Fab Foodie ,I finally got round to doing something with the raleigh twenty i bought in back end of october last year,
( no point in rushing is there) ,
i cut an old pair of mountain bike handlebars in half to make part of the stem, decided on butterfly bars, rummaged about for brake levers ,brookes saddle, found a new three speed shifter, i just need to change the white gear cagle for a black one and its ready for the off , here it is......


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2015)

Its surprisingly very comfortable


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2015)

We really do need to have an old small wheeled shopping bike convention. One of my clubmates has just done a peachy restoration on a Peugeot shopper.
Having said that .... the BSA is rubbish to ride compared to the Brompton!
.... but I love it just the same .....


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2015)

I would be up for that deffo, although i am booked for spinal surgery on the 5th may so depends on recovery time, I should be right for summer if all goes to plan ( fingers , toes and eyes firmly crossed).


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2015)

@GarryG , do you still have your twenty or did you sell it ???


----------



## GarryG (4 Mar 2015)

Still have half of it, thinking of getting another. Been busy recently with work, and have had to search for a replacement car, finally found one today, so not been on much.

I'd be up for it if I can find another, at least I have a load of spares.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Mar 2015)

Road Rash, i really like that new slant on an old bike, you have done a good job there.

But when I look at the Raleigh 20 something in my mind tells me it should have been a folder.

..........I have just seen that there is a raleigh Stowaway :0)


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2015)

Thanks for your comments Steve, .... both folding and non folding varietys were available under many different names, , they were made by Raleigh and badged as raleigh twenty, BSA twenty, triumph twenty, etc and various guises of the folding twenty were also available.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2015)

now with black gear cable , it was bugging me


----------



## voyager (7 Mar 2015)

Hi Folks 
Having a clear out and need to sell this raleigh 20 its in the classified if you are interested 
All brack and gear cables are black ( the white one bugged me too )




regards emma


----------



## GarryG (22 Jun 2015)

Well the twenty frame has gone, but I am collecting a Raleigh Stowaway that is complete, but totally stripped down tonight, as the previous owner was going to paint it.

Should make an interesting build, might be calling on you guys for help when it comes to putting it back together.

Pics to follow.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jun 2015)

pics ....when you pick it up.


----------



## GarryG (22 Jun 2015)

Here it is...


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2015)

these folders fit in the doot easy dont they .


----------



## GarryG (23 Jun 2015)

They do, everything looks good on this one, even down to the chrome mudguards, etc.. 

Was thinking of repainting, as it has already been done by the previous owner in this colour. Although I might put it all together first to check it over.


----------



## GarryG (23 Jun 2015)

How many have you got now @roadrash ?


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2015)

just the one pictured on this page at the moment but that could soon change


----------



## GarryG (23 Jun 2015)

Have you had that one sprayed/powder coated?


----------



## roadrash (24 Jun 2015)

No , the frame on that one is original, 
this one was powder coated at stockport powder coaters

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/restoration-twenty.148038/#post-2888250


----------



## GarryG (24 Jun 2015)

That original paint looks great!


----------



## roadrash (24 Jun 2015)

have you started putting yours together yet or are you painting/powder coating first.


----------



## GarryG (24 Jun 2015)

It's still in the boot at the moment, will probably be the weekend before I get chance. 

If the paint cleans up well, I might keep it like that for a bit. Or I may attempt my first spray job, thought they had sprayed but I have spotted brush marks.

Might go orange if I do.


----------



## GarryG (25 Jun 2015)

@roadrash - are you up for taking them out on a short local ride once it's eventually done?


----------



## roadrash (25 Jun 2015)

Ive not been back on bike since my operation but im giving it a try this weekend , so hopefully yeah if all goes well.


----------



## GarryG (25 Jun 2015)

Hope your weekend ride goes well, did remember you were due it, but wasn't sure where you were up to with it.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jul 2015)

I note that some of the posters here are also on the Raleigh Twenty FB page as was I. I have recently permanently deleted my FB account 'cos in the main FB bored the ars of me, but I would like to be kept informed of any news and events that are reported on FB. I wonder if folk would be kind enough to post the occasional FB RT item on here from time to time, especially any group rides that might be taking place. Thank you.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jul 2015)

im a member of raleigh twenty forum but not on farcebook , sorry


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jul 2015)

roadrash said:


> im a member of raleigh twenty forum but not on farcebook , sorry



Actually, so am I, but I forgot about the RT forum.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Jul 2015)

Dirtyhanz said:


> View attachment 54157


Old thread to quote I know but lovely bike, I was sorely tempted by a BTwin Tilt 7 in much the same colour scheme a while back, but compactness in the shape of a tram friendly Brompton won out, its a shame really because I inherited an old old old Dahon that folds Brommy small a few months later and could have used that more than I do now.


----------



## Sauce pot (14 Jul 2015)

Dirtyhanz said:


> View attachment 54157


Looks great. I used to have red one when I was about 10 or 11. I loved that bike back then.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jul 2015)

@Rafferty @roadrash

*Here's* a very unusual Dawes Kingpin. Blue with the old style chain guard, the lovely embossed head badge and single speed, I have never seen a SS one of these. It's also got the original style mudguards, the mud flap and the white vinyl rear carrier. 

Rare. Rarer than a wheel on an elephant.


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2015)

Did they make a single speed or is it a later conversion, i do like that chain guard


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jul 2015)

roadrash said:


> Did they make a single speed or is it a later conversion, i do like that chain guard



Three speed and SS were offered for sale around the same time which was about 66/67 I guess for this bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jul 2015)

eckshhhoooooally, according to the 1975 price list I have they were offered sale later. It's the KP500A, it was offered with no kickstand, no carrier and single speed for £48.00 plus 8.5% VAT.

The chain guard dates this bike as a mid/late 60's version, though they were still selling them into about 1970.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Oct 2015)

UPDATE...

I have finally found a period style bike box/bag for my Kingpin, it's taken about three years. Its a new one but copied from an old design by a company called Cycle Chic, they don't make them any more, but when they did they cost about £45.00 I found this one on the Bay of E for £15 +p&p. The "completist" in me is very pleased with it, not only does it look the part it's manufacture is of a higher standard than the original, much sturdier without the cardboard lining.

They don't come very often, ironically there's another one on the Bay the correct colour and period for my bike, but I cant be bothered to bid on that now...I think.


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2015)

Looks good , but i bet the right colour would look even better.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Oct 2015)

roadrash said:


> Looks good , but i bet the right colour would look even better.



Probably, but the quality of them is pants, although I didn't know at the time of buying this one is really well made.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> Probably, but the quality of them is pants, although I didn't know at the time of buying this one is really well made.



Carl, do you have a link to them? That looks like my mum's Christmas pressie sorted!


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Oct 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Carl, do you have a link to them? That looks like my mum's Christmas pressie sorted!



I bought it on eBay, cycle chic don't sell them anymore as far as I know.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2015)

@Fab Foodie @Dirtyhanz @roadrash @Hugh Manatee @biggs682 @raleighnut 

Anyone got any idea what this mystery shopper is?

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/find-identification.189189/


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2015)

@CarlP sorry no


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2015)

@CarlP not a Scooby, sorry.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> @Fab Foodie @Dirtyhanz @roadrash @Hugh Manatee @biggs682 @raleighnut
> 
> Anyone got any idea what this mystery shopper is?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/find-identification.189189/


No idea! But I like it :-)


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> @Fab Foodie @Dirtyhanz @roadrash @Hugh Manatee @biggs682 @raleighnut
> 
> Anyone got any idea what this mystery shopper is?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/find-identification.189189/



I don't know I'm afraid. However, last time I went back to Devon to see the family, my brother had a small bike attached to his wall as an "art piece".

Obviously I tried to get it and get it back on the road. No luck there and I only got a quick look but the frame style was very similar to that one. The one I saw looked like that but with smaller wheels and was undoubtably a child's bike. Interestingly the tyres on were solid. I'll have a look when I'm next back so see if there are any names/numbers on it.


----------



## roadrash (15 Oct 2015)

im no help either , sorry


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Oct 2015)

@Hugh Manatee the seller seems to have another bag for sale on the bay of E 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/231720542616


----------



## Hugh Manatee (22 Oct 2015)

Ta, might have a bid.


----------



## GarryG (27 Aug 2016)

Not had a Twenty for a while, but just bought this what is advertised as a '71 Hercules Hunter on eBay.

I'll date it from the frame number when I have it here.

Brooks seat has been sprayed silver, but fortunately I have a spare. 

Sneak preview...


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Aug 2016)

GarryG said:


> Not had a Twenty for a while, but just bought this what is advertised as a '71 Hercules Hunter on eBay.
> 
> I'll date it from the frame number when I have it here.
> 
> ...


I like it, especially the pedals.


----------



## GarryG (27 Aug 2016)

They are like the chopper ones, but straight...


----------

